
  Yahoo Open Sources Traffic Server  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/02/yahoo-open-sources-traffic-server/
======
javery
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=912777> \- good comments about it here.

